# Leg Defences and their upper body counterparts.



## mook jong man (Nov 27, 2011)

The deeper you delve into the Wing Chun system , what you invariably find is that the same logic and principles applied to the upper body also hold true for the lower body.

Many of the kicking , deflecting , locking , hooking and sweeping movements performed with the legs will also have an upper body equivalent.
It is this logic and consistency that makes the system so simple.

Like in the picture below , one of the most obvious ones is the "Bong Gerk" or "Bong Leg".

The structure of the leg is very similar to the Bong Sau with the arms hence the name .
The Bong Gerk simultaneously deflects the incoming kick and strikes through to the opponents supporting leg.

What other kicks and kick defences do you guys think are similar in concept to the techniques performed by the arms ?
Doesn't matter how tenuous the link , give it to us anyway.


----------



## geezer (Nov 28, 2011)

Mook, it seems to me that all the basic hand positions have a leg counterpart. Wu-Sau is vertical and guards the center of the upper gates, Wu-Gherk (the lifted knee and shin as you step or kick) similarly guards the center of the lower body. Similarly, as there is bong and tan sau, so there is bong, tan (sometimes called "yap") gherk which deflect attacks to either side. And, just as there is Pak-Sau, there is checking with the sole of the foot, essentially a "Pak-Gherk". Other hand actions are accomplished at the lower level by steps: Huen-Bo/Kau-Bo etc., and the punches and palms have there counterparts in the kicks, of course.

Now if we could just grow a tail like a kangaroo, we could lean back and really use our feet like our hands.... I'm thinking double punches, po-pai, even poon/luk chi gherk. With a little genetic engineering we could move WC into the next century!!!


----------



## mook jong man (Nov 28, 2011)

geezer said:


> Mook, it seems to me that all the basic hand positions have a leg counterpart. Wu-Sau is vertical and guards the center of the upper gates, Wu-Gherk (the lifted knee and shin as you step or kick) similarly guards the center of the lower body. Similarly, as there is bong and tan sau, so there is bong, tan (sometimes called "yap") gherk which deflect attacks to either side. And, just as there is Pak-Sau, there is checking with the sole of the foot, essentially a "Pak-Gherk". Other hand actions are accomplished at the lower level by steps: Huen-Bo/Kau-Bo etc., and the punches and palms have there counterparts in the kicks, of course.
> 
> Now if we could just grow a tail like a kangaroo, we could lean back and really use our feet like our hands.... I'm thinking double punches, po-pai, even poon/luk chi gherk. With a little genetic engineering we could move WC into the next century!!!



I'm having a bit of trouble thinking of a leg equivalent of the Fook Sau though , can you think of any?

Yeah a tail would be good , but I have a hard enough time stopping two arms and one leg in chi sau , four attacking limbs would be a nightmare.


----------



## yak sao (Nov 28, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble thinking of a leg equivalent of the Fook Sau though , can you think of any?
> 
> .




Several years ago Leung Ting told us that the literal translation of_ fook 
_is _to control from on top.
_He placed his arm on top of the student's arm and said _"this is fook". _He then swept the guy to the floor and pinned him down using his stance and said_ "this is also fook".... _he went on to say something to the effect that if he were to lay on him he would be fooking him....ahh those wackey Chinese, but I digress.
Using these examples, wouldn't it be a fook gerk any time your leg was on top of your opponent's leg in a controlling fashion?


----------



## mook jong man (Nov 28, 2011)

yak sao said:


> Several years ago Leung Ting told us that the literal translation of_ fook
> _is _to control from on top.
> _He placed his arm on top of the student's arm and said _"this is fook". _He then swept the guy to the floor and pinned him down using his stance and said_ "this is also fook".... _*he went on to say something to the effect that if he were to lay on him he would be fooking him....ahh those wackey Chinese,* but I digress.
> Using these examples, wouldn't it be a fook gerk any time your leg was *on top of your opponent's leg in a controlling fashion*?



Ha , laying on top fooking him , thats a classic , did he not know what he was saying , must of been bloody hard to not start laughing.


Yeah your right , good examples.


----------



## yak sao (Nov 28, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> Ha , laying on top fooking him , thats a classic , did he not know what he was saying , must of been bloody hard to not start laughing.
> 
> 
> Yeah your right , good examples.



Not sure if he knew what he was saying or not.
That reminds me of my old sifu. When he first came to the USA to teach, his English, or maybe I should say, his slang was not so good.
During a seminar he was explaining jut sau. He said to " _take your hand and jerk him off"
_One of the guys pulled him aside and explained to him what he just said and sifu came back and said_, "no , no, don't do that!"
_


----------



## mook jong man (Nov 28, 2011)

yak sao said:


> Not sure if he knew what he was saying or not.
> That reminds me of my old sifu. When he first came to the USA to teach, his English, or maybe I should say, his slang was not so good.
> During a seminar he was explaining jut sau. He said to " _take your hand and jerk him off"
> _One of the guys pulled him aside and explained to him what he just said and sifu came back and said_, "no , no, don't do that!"
> _



Oh mate , stop it your killing me , that one was even better.


----------



## mook jong man (Nov 28, 2011)

yak sao said:


> Not sure if he knew what he was saying or not.
> That reminds me of my old sifu. When he first came to the USA to teach, his English, or maybe I should say, his slang was not so good.
> _*During a seminar he was explaining jut sau. He said to " take your hand and jerk him off"*
> _One of the guys pulled him aside and explained to him what he just said and sifu came back and said_, "no , no, don't do that!"
> _



Kind of brings a whole new meaning to the term "Sticky Hands" doesn't it.   :boing2:

Sorry mate couldn't resist the Wing Chun based double entendre.


----------



## wtxs (Dec 1, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble thinking of a leg equivalent of the Fook Sau though , can you think of any?




Hooking your partner's ankle or lower leg (same or opposing side), pulling it towards you, while striking/pushing he/her upper body in the opposite direction to disrupt/unbalance their base.

However, at that short span of time, your base is also comprised.


----------



## Vajramusti (Dec 1, 2011)

On leg motions-- they are all there-- bong, tan. fuk, jut, pau, pak, wu, gaan and many more.
Gotta go and actually do some wing chun. Good wishes on the run,

joy chaudhuri


----------

